#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Sweat Rash - best cream to get rid of it

## teddy

I have a raging sweat rash between my balls and thighs both sides. I used antiseptic cream and talcum powder but it refuses to 'clear up' and comes back if I forget talc for just one day. Any suggestions?

----------


## UpTooYou

Canesten!  Dont leave home without it.
Canesten - General body fungus

----------


## Begbie

As above also wear boxers and light cotton trousers rather than jeans.

----------


## good2bhappy

if you are over weight a reduction diet and exersise will help

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> if you are over weight a reduction diet and exersise will help


Can you get a cream for that?

----------


## Norton

> Canesten! Dont leave home without it.


You bet.  Use antiseptic or antibiotic cream til the cows come home and the rash will still be there.  The rash likely a fungus so you need an anti fungal cream.  And lay off the talc.

----------


## kmart

Used Canestan when i had a similar problem a while back. Best stuff I've ever found though is "Quadriderm" cream. Cleared up jock-rot in just a couple of days and never came back.. :Smile:

----------


## barbaro

> As above also wear boxers and light cotton trousers rather than jeans.


I've had this problem a couple of times in the past.

I stopped wearing underwear.

What is the point of wearing underwear in a climate like this.  

Vaseline helped me. But it was more of a "chaffing" rash, from my nut-sack rubbing against my inner thighs.  The humidity was a factor, IMO.

----------


## Agent_Smith

> What is the point of wearing underwear in a climate like this.


True, was commando my whole time in the tropics.

----------


## Humbert

Fungicil T. And always a dab on the tip of Mr. Happy to keep the nasties away.

----------


## rondothai

Never leave home without a jar! 

The label says it's good for Napkin Rash, Eczema and Bed Sores - fails to mention JOCK ROT!  

But it works fine to kill off the infection (bugs &  fungi) and soothes the sore spots too.

----------


## chassamui

Tie a bag of frozen peas to your bollocks. They will shrink and it will stop them from chafing and making the rash worse.

The only real preventitive solution is high standards of personal hygene and loose clothing. (If you are obese, even this won't work and you need to lose weight).

----------


## UpTooYou

This thread is useless without pics!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> But it was more of a "chaffing" rash, from my nut-sack rubbing against my inner thighs. The humidity was a factor, IMO.


I think being a fat git with fat legs was the main factor.  :Smile:

----------


## Kurgen

> This thread is useless without pics!


Sick, you a spunkmuncher or what ? :kma:

----------


## Mr Earl

Betnovate-n creme works too. I had an underarm heat rash which this cleared right up.

----------


## britmaveric

prickly heat usually works well - normlly get bit on my arm time to time. Goes away very quickly with prickly heat.

----------


## blackgang

> Any suggestions?


Some good things here and some bad.
Only thing that really worked for me was leaving my skivies on the whorehouse floor  in Qui Nhon  in DEC. 67 and never putting on any again until I got to the cool countrys, ain't had any on this trip either and it is on 10 years.

Coarse if you are a fat ass, then be best if ya cut your nut sack off and would stop the irritation and then it would heal.

----------


## taxexile

shave your scrotum and then smear it with vaseline or olive oil.

----------


## superman

> shave your scrotum and then smear it with vaseline or olive oil.


Have they moved this thread to the "kitchen forum" ?

----------


## blackgang

not yet as he left off the Thyme and oregano. :rofl:

----------


## Bangyai

Had the same problem a couple of months back. Went through several tubes of Canestan and Fungacil which kept it in check but wouldn't shift it. I got so used to having prickly heat powder burning my balls and crutch that life seems very quiet without it.

In the end I got desperate and told my local chemist all about my ' problem '. He recommended PHOEBUS CREAM ( in a white and green tube ) He said it was a sure thing so I tried it. 2 days later .... miracle cure and it never came back.
The chemist reckoned the other creams are o.k. but if they fail this should work because it is a multi pronged attack :

Anti Fungal 
Anti Bacterial
Anti inflammatory

Best stuff I've ever used.

----------


## Gerbil

chilli powder  :Smile:

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Daktacort. it will work.

----------


## teddy

I also get a rash under my arm pits and there's one on the collar line of my neck. I will write down the suggestions and visit my pharmacy later today. Cheers for the feedback

----------


## superman

Before you buy anything have a read on here. Antifungal Treatments . I hope it helps ?

----------


## DrAndy

> I have a raging sweat rash between my balls and thighs both sides





> if you are over weight a reduction diet and exersise will help





> I think being a fat git with fat legs





> Coarse if you are a fat ass, then be best if ya cut your nut sack off


there you are Teddyfatarse, lots of useful info

Norton got it right, it is prob a fungal infection so you need anti-fungal cream

whip off your massive pants in the pharmacy and show the girl your problem, she will know what to do

----------


## Panda

As others have said its most likely a fungus and probably Candida. 
Candida lives in your gut and can flare up after a course of antibiotics because the natural gut bacteria that are killed off by antibiotics normally keep the Candida in check. The infection is spread to your balls from your arsehole. Candida loves a dark, damp, sweaty environment. Diabetics are particularly prone to fungal infections. Maybe get your blood sugar tested. Women are particularly prone to Candida infections (Thrush) and often are the cause of infections in their partners. Best to treat both partners at the same time to stop cross infection. The topical creams others have suggested should work, but if all else fails there are systemic medications you can take that will clear it up.

----------


## blackgang

Yea, take Probotic acidophulis every day to replace the good bacteria..

----------


## Norton

> I also get a rash under my arm pits and there's one on the collar line of my neck.


Make sure you take care of the problem pronto.  It could get out of hand.

----------


## Loy Toy

The best cream I have ever used for Tinea and Crotch itch is here> Whitfields Ointment (topical) medical facts from Drugs.com

That ointment burns the fvck out of any fungus that has the nerve to invade my body and not wearing underwear in Asia has seen me fungus free over the years. 

Enjoy the experience.   :Smile:

----------


## Panda

> and not wearing underwear in Asia has seen me fungus free over the years. 
> 
> Enjoy the experience.


What happens when you bar up in a public place?  :Smile:

----------


## UpTooYou

A quick pad down with a towel, then air dry in front of the fan, before putting on any cream.  And dont use the towel again.

----------


## Panda

Originally Posted by *Loy Toy*  (Sweat Rash - best cream to get rid of it) 
_
and not wearing underwear in Asia has seen me fungus free over the years. 

Enjoy the experience._ 


What happens when you bar up in a public place?




> A quick pad down with a towel, then air dry in front of the fan, before putting on any cream. And dont use the towel again.


Isnt there some kind of law against that? :Smile:

----------


## UpTooYou

> Quote: Originally Posted by UpTooYou View Post A quick pad down with a towel, then air dry in front of the fan, before putting on any cream. And dont use the towel again. Isnt there some kind of law against that?


There is in Vietnam, afer 11 pm in your hotel room!

----------


## teddy

I went to the chemist and their choice was Fungacil 39 baht or Cantesan 169 baht. '169' has bad feng shui so I bought Fungacil. So far it's doing a grand job. The instructions said use for 2 to 3 weeks twice each day. I'll use until it runs out. I've also placed a water melon at the feet of Guanim at my local Chinese temple. This worked for my brother-in-law.

----------


## malako

> prickly heat usually works well - normlly get bit on my arm time to time. Goes away very quickly with prickly heat.



Pretty sure the opposite is true. Once you already have a rash any powders are breeding zone for it going fungal. Prickly heat can be good to prevent rashes, but avoid powders once you have a rash -

----------


## chaz15

:Smile:  has always worked for me, it's specifically for nappy (diaper) rash, but no reason us adults can't use it. It's very soothing, but just watch not to apply too thickly as it's a yellowish color and can stain undergarment. 

Metanium cream is by far the best of any I've tried for sweat rashes on inner thighs.

If it still won't clear up, ask pharmacist for fungicidal cream or ask doctor to prescribe something, though Metanium cream will also heal most fungal infections too.

Drink plenty of cold drinks in hot weather to keep cool, and stay out of the heat. Whenever you can, wear loose clothes and allow air to circulate and try to keep the sore areas dry. Avoid walking or cycling, but swimming in the sea is ok, as is bathing with salt water. Just persist treating it and it will get better.

----------

